# The Chesterfield Massacre



## Ventriloquist (Mar 9, 2011)

((Well, first of all hi, I'm new, sorry I'm bringing such a devastating story my first real post here.))

I am sure some of you here knows of the absolute slaughter that happened in Chesterfield County, South Carolina. For those who don't, at least two dozen dogs were shot and killed in a landfill and buried in extremely shallow graves. What's worse, was that it was a shelter that did it. 

What is even worse (and that I have not seen mentioned in many articles) is that many of the dogs had rescues lined up to take them. My rescue went went to collect a dog; The cage was empty and the dog was one of the ones used as target practice.

And it was target practice; I will not post the pictures I received on Facebook from my rescue as they are so horrible. I actually threw up when I saw one, a dog soaked with blood with a gaping hole on the side of his head.

Last I heard was that the shelter was "closed for investigation". I know my rescue is going to be recieving some dogs from their in the next week, so I can only be thankful for the ones that were saved.

I have never, ever hated humanity this much in my life.


http://www.wcnc.com/news/local/Sher...ll-for-slaughtered-dogs-117550078.html?hpt=T2

http://www.examiner.com/dogs-in-national/justice-for-the-22-dogs-shot-dead-south-carolina


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

There is a thread about it in the general forum  http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/92014-shelter-sc-being-accused.html


----------

